# Beaches and respect.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sadly today a young bloke, early 20's drowned, almost 2. We were sitting out front and the workers from the house behind (owner owns the beachfront lot next door also) came for a swim in their lunch break. My better half said to me look he's drunk, a guy staggering up the beach vomiting and falling to the ground, staggers more and vomits again, falls on the ground, let's help him I said, no he is drunk and we stay away,,,,,,,, turns out that he nearly drowned and sadly lost his coworker to the waves. 20 minutes later they dragged out the body of the young bloke 200 metres down the beach.
I never saw any rips today and the breakers were under a metre and wonder how these guys got into trouble, sad. Our thoughts are with his family.

I will add that from memory this is the third drowning in 3 years here.

Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

He was only 23 and leaves a pregnant wife. His mate that we thought was drunk? Turns out he tried to save him but also nearly drowned but after hospital is ok now, the 5 workers including the father of the deceased are on their way back to Angeles for mourning. God rest his soul, poor ******.

Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Sad. Oceans can have strong undersurface streams, which can wary within short distances from leading in, while close it can be impossible even for a skilled swimmer to get in. Thats a reason I never have liked to swim in oceans.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

When we lived at Pundaquit there were ALOT of drownings due to undercurrants. A navy Chief told me once he didnt like to swim there.


----------



## serrao.joseph67 (Dec 18, 2021)

Relax and go with it if your a decent swimmer. Been swimming Pundaquit for 37 years, worse that can happen is you have to walk back from San Miguel. I'm not downplaying it, it's the panic that kills.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

serrao.joseph67 said:


> Relax and go with it if your a decent swimmer. Been swimming Pundaquit for 37 years, worse that can happen is you have to walk back from San Miguel. I'm not downplaying it, it's the panic that kills.


Ideally walk back from San Miguel with a San Miguel... or three


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Sadly today a young bloke, early 20's drowned, almost 2. We were sitting out front and the workers from the house behind (owner owns the beachfront lot next door also) came for a swim in their lunch break. My better half said to me look he's drunk, a guy staggering up the beach vomiting and falling to the ground, staggers more and vomits again, falls on the ground, let's help him I said, no he is drunk and we stay away,,,,,,,, turns out that he nearly drowned and sadly lost his coworker to the waves. 20 minutes later they dragged out the body of the young bloke 200 metres down the beach.
> I never saw any rips today and the breakers were under a metre and wonder how these guys got into trouble, sad. Our thoughts are with his family.
> 
> I will add that from memory this is the third drowning in 3 years here.
> ...


Have you heard about this in your area? Dolphin or Shark?


----------



## serrao.joseph67 (Dec 18, 2021)

Whale shark, all whale, no shark they eat plankton.


----------

